
Reasons to Use Yarn in 2020 (and Beyond) - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/03/15/why-yarn-2020/#.Xm4qPHW4ahg.hackernews
======
lioeters
I'm intrigued as well as a bit wary/cautious of Yarn 2, in particular the move
away from node_modules and npm.

"This is a major overhaul.. [T]he intention is to shift Yarn from a Node-
specific CLI package manager to a platform and API for multiple languages."

It does seem timely to rethink the design and architecture of package
management in the JavaScript ecosystem. Clearly a ton of thought and work has
been put into it, so I'm looking forward to learning how to ride the changes.

Introducing Yarn 2 - [https://dev.to/arcanis/introducing-
yarn-2-4eh1](https://dev.to/arcanis/introducing-yarn-2-4eh1)

